# LSD help..? looking for expertise.



## MKone4Life (May 6, 2008)

I'm looking at purchasing some sort of LSD for my car. I plan on using my AVX O2O transmission, but may use a standard GTI O2O tranny. Anyhow, I cant decide between a Quaife, Peloquin, or Wavetrack. I plan on mainly using my rabbit as a daily driver, so it has to be practical in all situations, however, I also will be autocrossing a bit, on and off road, so it needs to be precise as well. 

Any and all experience and suggestions will help.

Thanks,
Mkone4Life


----------



## Rabbit Farmer (Sep 22, 2003)

I have had 2 Quaife and 2 Peloquin LSD; they are the same.

One Quaife in my daily driver/hillclimb/autocross/ice racing MK1 Rabbit (5 speed)
One Quaife in my daily driver MK1 Rabbit (5 speed)
One Peloquin in my 02J hillclimb/track car MK4 Golf 1.8t (5 speed)
... and finally, one Peloquin in my 02M hillclimb/track car MK4 Golf 1.8t (6 speed)

Did I mention they are the same?

Peloquin is made in the United States.

Zero issues with daily driving.

Not familiar with the third brand.

S


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

Wavetrac is by Autotech (also made in USA)


----------

